# Wedding Bike Hire First session - Thoughts?



## lollyfin85 (Nov 4, 2016)

Here is the first couple of pics for a wedding hire company that wanted to show their machines. there will also be a moch wedding shoot with the vehicles in the next week or so.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice enough shots of the bikes; not overly fond of the sun flare, but that's a personal, creative choice and I see how it can work.  I don't really get any 'wedding' from these shots though.


----------



## lollyfin85 (Nov 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice enough shots of the bikes; not overly fond of the sun flare, but that's a personal, creative choice and I see how it can work.  I don't really get any 'wedding' from these shots though.


The photos are for his website to show them off a little. We are doing a moch wedding shoot next week woth the bikes


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 4, 2016)

So that would make these engagement photo's.
That's pretty progressive having a same bike wedding.


----------



## waday (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice shots. Agree, I don't get wedding.

Any thoughts on removing the CA? It's real bad in 2 and 4.


----------



## lollyfin85 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah i have since removed the ca. As i said before its just some pics of the bikes tobshow what's available to hire on his website and will be doing a moch wedding shoot with the bikes in the week


----------



## waday (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice. Good luck with the mock shoot. Feel free to share on here; I'd love to see the end result!


----------



## lollyfin85 (Nov 4, 2016)

waday said:


> Nice. Good luck with the mock shoot. Feel free to share on here; I'd love to see the end result!


Thanks mate. Yeah will post up som of the others when we finish


----------

